# What Do You Think?



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

After my gelding is gone, these are 2 horses I am thinking about adopting. I will choose one of them. I know they are young, but what can to tell from them in these pics? These pics are from the website.

This is a 2012 filly. 
http://www.dare2dreamhorserescue.ca/PhotoAlbums/album_1233952667/CIMG0781.JPG
This is a 2013 filly. 5 months old now.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I actually very much like the older filly. The younger one isn't bad, but for some reason I just like the older one better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

On the young one, she isnt old enough to tell much but she looks decent, though her pasterns may be a bit upright. I like the looks of the older one, no glaring faults.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay, thanks guys! I might have someone coming down to see my gelding, and if he takes him home, I will be going to look at these girls! I will look at them both, and see which one suits me the best. I do love the older one, but there is something about the younger one that draws me to her. 

They are both purebred quarter horses, no papers, and bought from the meat truck.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

That older one looks really nice! It's so hard to tell on the babies, but good luck!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well... looks like the baby is out of the picture. I cannot get her because where I board does not want a foal there... so therefore, cannot get.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

They're both cute! Are you looking to train and resell one?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

The 2012 filly is lovely and solid, and not too badly downhill considering her age. Even if the 2013 filly was still an option, I'd go the 2012.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am hoping for the 2012 one, as I like her the best, she is the one I found first and immediatly fell in love. Do you think she would be stocky and thick when fully grown, or be fine boned? I need a horse that will be solid.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

She appears to have good bone to me.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have officially sold my gelding, so now I am able to talk to the rescue and see about looking at the horses. I may end up with another yearling there, who knows! But either way, there is nothing holding me back now, to go and see these guys!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

they are both cute as can be. Why wont the boarding stable allow a weanling? Just curious and it seems a little odd . The baby reminds me of the foals we got in WY one year.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Are you looking to train and resell one? If so, since it's a rescue, definitely worth looking into whether or not they have rules about re-selling the horses they adopt out. I only say that because a lady in my area is notorious for "rescuing" horses from these places, then puts 30 days on them and triples the adoption price from places that blatantly state that they do not allow you to sell the horse for profit (which is in the adoption agreement). Just a thought! Luckily, the two local rescues have it in writing that people cannot train and resell for profit, so they were able to get them back, and this lady is about to be run out of town anyways. I know not all rescues have rules like this, just wanted to throw it out there  Best wishes!


----------

